# what bow for bowfishing?



## bladerunner55 (Jun 21, 2009)

i am looking to get into bowfishing. i live near lanier and they are all over in the reeds along the shorline. I was wondering i have a couple bows but they are expensive. i need to know what i need as far as bow wise what to get.i hear alot of people picking them up from pawn shops. Any help would be awsome thanks


----------



## Michael (Jun 21, 2009)

Get an old round wheeled compound.


----------



## bladerunner55 (Jun 21, 2009)

i hear the oneida's are good and are pretty cheap to.


----------



## sleeze (Jun 21, 2009)

bladerunner55 said:


> i hear the oneida's are good and are pretty cheap to.



If you can get a oneida for cheap, then grab it.

We just use a Kingfisher.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...m_pla=kingfisher bow&cm_ite=netcon&hasJS=true


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 22, 2009)

right now im shooting an old oneida and i love it.... i will be picking up a new model sometime in the near future


----------



## Jake0614 (Jun 22, 2009)

That is the great thing about bowfishing,  you don't have to have anything expensive or fancy.  I have shot several cheap, low poundage recurves and as the post before me stated older roundwheel compounds.  Good Luck, its addictive


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Jun 22, 2009)

I would say a good youth bow.


----------



## markland (Jun 23, 2009)

Recurves are great for bowfishing unless you also hunt with a recurve and then it can really screw up your hunting/shooting with one.  I would recommend a cheap, simple compound as they shoot well, are easy to setup and very easy to shoot fish with.  Mark


----------



## bladerunner55 (Jun 23, 2009)

i have an old hoyt youth bow, it is 27/50, but it has a cam at the bottom and not the two wheels.would that still be ok or.....?


----------



## markland (Jun 23, 2009)

Yep that would be perfect, but remember with most solo cam models especially the older ones, you have a lot of nock travel to deal with especially if shooting fingers so make your nock pt position very high.  I have a few of those setup for other people to shoot and had to nock them about 3/4 to almost 1in nock high to get perfect arrow flight.  Good luck!


----------



## StikR (Jun 23, 2009)

Martin Nirk Rebel recurve 52" 40 or 50lb.  Short & light. 

 I look forward to the day PSE makes the Kingfisher in a 50-52" model vs the 62" available now


----------



## markland (Jun 23, 2009)

Only if they could make some decent limbs for it, those current limbs ain't much to talk about!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jun 24, 2009)

sounds like some other bows they make huh mark....


----------



## markland (Jun 25, 2009)

All the trad bows sold by PSE are now made in Korea from what I understand, but not the good Korean bows, but the cheap ones, they still shoot pretty well, but durability and consistency in manufacture can still be a problem.  But the Kingfisher is in a different class and not a good one!  They use a solid fiberglass limb for the Kingfisher bows and they just have no performance what so ever.  Was very disappointed in the 1 I won at a tournament and ended up just giving it away.  Even on 45#, it would barely throw a bowfishing arrow in the water much less with enough energy to stick a fish consistently.  I gave it to a new trad shooter just to get use to shooting a recurve and guess it might be good for that, but for bowfishing, there are definitely many better choices.  The other bows in the PSE trad line perform much better and you either get a good one or have problems with them.  Mark


----------



## deerstand (Jul 14, 2009)

i use an old indian, got it at a pawn shop for $45. its so old it has a one piece steel cable and string. it only pulls about 40lbs, but its a carp killer.


----------

